

Don't Ask Apple #1 - Non-Removable Batteries - kritiqqr
http://amistakes.com/2013/04/25/dont-ask-apple-1-non-removable-batteries/

======
tehwebguy
>And if you think I am paranoid,

Yes

>I am not. I had a personal experience 2 years ago. My “employer” was tracking
me sometimes during the day while I was working for a state department in my
country. I won’t tell you the details (it’s a little complicated how I find
out he was tracking me), but long story short, he simply always “magically”
appears somewhere nearby and what is important without making a single call.
However, after I start removing the battery from my device he “magically”
stops showing where I was.

Sorry, that story did not change my mind.

------
jgeorge
<http://zapatopi.net/afdb/>

As if I still needed reason to, any HN links to amistakes.com are an instaflag
for me. Tiresome flagrant linkbait whining.

------
jezfromfuture
Lmao this article is epic funny.

